# Photo boxes



## pjb31apb (Mar 6, 2008)

I see so many people taking beautiful photo's of their soaps using a photo box.  Would anyone care to post up a tutorial on how to create one?


----------



## Barb (Mar 6, 2008)

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/0 ... _tent.html

barb


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a cardboard box with 75% of the sides and top cut out. I put frosted vellum over because I had it (you could use a trash bag or something opaque). I use two lamps on either side.

It does pretty well. Feel free to check out my photos on my site. 

Good Luck!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the site I used for building my own light box. It works great and it cost me almost nothing. All I needed was a cardboard box (had one on hand already in my garage), some tissue paper (had it on hand already  in my Christmas wrapping supplies), and some poster board (only .50 a sheet at the store down the street from me). For lighting, I use the lights that are already in my house, or I take the box outside and use the sun as my light source.   


http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/2006/0 ... tudio.html



HTH!
IrishLass


----------

